# Suggest Gaming PC recommendations Budget 60-70K



## sushant4u (Sep 12, 2016)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: *games such GTA5, WWE 2K17 etc. it should play all latest games + for next 2 years with minimal upgrades.*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: *60 to 70K can extend up to 5k more if really necessary
*
3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: *No*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Probably windows 10...  

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: *Need 1tb*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: *Yes either 22" or 24" inch 1080p monitor. Plz suggest*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: *speakers, keyboard and mouse.*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: *by end of this month*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: *No, will get it done by assembler* 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: *New Delhi, will buy all parts from nehru place unless its cheaper or better online *

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: *will appreciate if you guyz can go through below links and suggest parts based on these sites.*

*www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf
Buy Computer Parts, Gaming laptop online | Smc Internationa

it will be my first desktop PC, so will appreciate all your help and support

thank you


----------



## mobo (Sep 13, 2016)

CPUi5 650013900MotherboardGigabyte H110 M4200Graphics CardZotac 1060 6GB20600RAMVengeance DDR4 8GB x25400HDDWD Blue 1TB3800PSUSS S12II 5205000CabinetSuit yourself4000

Total: 56,900 plus taxes

Get a 1080 22" TN if into esports or a 22/24" IPS. Will cost ~10k.
If that Graphics Card is a 'mini', then try and get one with a better cooler if you can get for 1-1.5k more. Zotac AMP is also an option.
I also recommend an SSD if you will use the system for anything else in addition to gaming, such as surfing the web, or booting up.


----------



## sushant4u (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks for suggestion... i don't know much about pcs as I owned various laptops till now but i was thinking to add few things to your suggestion and also have few queries. 

CPU	i5 6500	13900
  was thinking on getting (INTEL I-5 ( 6600 ) (1151) for 15395/-)

Motherboard	Gigabyte H110 M	4200

Graphics Card	Zotac 1060 6GB	20600
  As per CTC price list amp version is just 3k more - not sure what benefits it has though

RAM	Vengeance DDR4 8GB x2	5400
  is buying 2 8gb ram rather then one 16gb better - just asking

HDD	WD Blue 1TB	3800

PSU	SS S12II 520	5000

Cabinet	Suit yourself	4000
  any suggestion (again I have no clue)


also for monitor no clue what esports mean so normal 1080p IPS display will do. I'm not a hardcore gamer very casual one who wants a good pc.

clueless on cooler part 

and i'll try to add ssd if budget allows or maybe in future


----------



## mobo (Sep 13, 2016)

The i5 6500 is not a bottleneck for gaming with 1060, and is perfectly sufficient for your needs. 6600 sure is faster for CPU intensive tasks, but I'd personally save the money and spend on a good monitor or speakers/earphones. These output devices afterall are the limiting factor in how you perceive your games.

AMP is factory overclocked, so you get a few more fps. Worth the extra price? That's for you to decide. I'd prefer a stock clock on a brand with good RMA over OC on a poor brand.

2x sticks in dual channel are theoretically better. Practically you'd only notice a difference on integrated GPU gaming, and perhaps some server applications. 1 stick of 2x size does leave an empty slot for future upgrade, but I doubt you'd need more than 16GB in the next 4 years. Prefer 2x 8GB as the price difference won't be much.

I can't recommend specific cabinets or monitors, just make sure your cabinet has ample space for the GPU. Look for bottom mounted PSU and cable routing.

TNs have lower response time(as low as 1ms) so are better for competitive gaming like dota, CS etc. IPS's more than make up for it in colour vibrance and viewing angles.

Maybe other members can recommend you cabinets and monitors.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 13, 2016)

I am using the Zotac GTX1060 6GB AMP Edition in the Cooler Master K380 cabinet. Fits perfectly and more than enough space left for cable management. Prior to Cooler Master K380 I used the same card in Antec GX505 and had no issues in that cabinet too. Also I use Cooler Master Hyper 212x in the K380 cabinet and it fits fine too - just in case you were wondering if CPU coolers as big as 212x would fit in K380.

In the Antec GX505 I use the Cooler Master Hyper 103. 103 aint as big as the former one.


----------



## anky (Sep 14, 2016)

Zotac AMP 1060 is not a big card if u compare it to 970 or 980. Its actually small, so it will fit in most of the Micro ATX cabinets


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 16, 2016)

Budget -73.3K

Intel Core i5 6500 -14500,
MSI B150 Bazooka -7000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz -2500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB 7200RPM -3500,
Antec VP550P -4000,
Samsung 850 Evo 250GB -5000,
Zotac GTX1060 6GB Amp -24000,
Antec GX200 ATX Case -3000,
Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS -9000,
Logitech MK200 -800.
Total -73,300.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 16, 2016)

mobo said:


> CPUi5 650013900MotherboardGigabyte H110 M4200Graphics CardZotac 1060 6GB20600RAMVengeance DDR4 8GB x25400HDDWD Blue 1TB3800PSUSS S12II 5205000CabinetSuit yourself4000
> 
> Total: 56,900 plus taxes
> 
> ...



where are you getting the zotac 1060 6GB @ 20K??


----------



## mobo (Sep 16, 2016)

The prices are from the CTC link OP posted. These are exclusive of taxes.

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> ...
> Samsung 850 Evo 250GB -5000
> ...



Where can I get this for 5k?


----------



## sushant4u (Sep 16, 2016)

thanks everyone for recommendations. 'bssunilreddy" thanks for well detailed price breakdown. i'm happy with those recommendations only thing i might change is i5 6500 to 6600 (if budget allows), would i need a better psu in that case or 550w psu will still do

one more thing i have recently seen "Cooler Master Force 500" case and wondering if everything you guyz said would fit perfectly in that.

thanks for suggestios


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 16, 2016)

^^ No e-commerce website for sure lol

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> where are you getting the zotac 1060 6GB @ 20K??



Whoa!! 6GB 1060 for 20k!! :O..Is he serious? *mobo* - Do you mind sharing a link with that price?


----------



## mobo (Sep 17, 2016)

sushant4u said:


> ...
> 11. Anything else which you would like to say?
> Ans: *will appreciate if you guyz can go through below links and suggest parts based on these sites.*
> 
> ...





anirbandd said:


> where are you getting the zotac 1060 6GB @ 20K??





mobo said:


> The prices are from the CTC link OP posted. These are exclusive of taxes.





ssb1551 said:


> Whoa!! 6GB 1060 for 20k!! :O..Is he serious? *mobo* - Do you mind sharing a link with that price?



That costtocost shop is located in Nehru Place, Delhi. I don't know how much tax they levy.


----------



## sushant4u (Sep 20, 2016)

so this is the price quote i got from smcinternational nehru place, delhi

INTEL I5-6600 6th Gen CPU LGA 1151 SOCKET + MSI Motherboard – B150M PRO - VDH = Rs. 23,500.00

MSI GRAPHIC CARD - NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 1060 Gaming X 6GB DDR5 = Rs. 25,800.00

G-SKILL RIPJAWS V -  8GB DDR4 2400 MHz RAM = Rs. 2,750.00

WD 1 TB HDD CAVIAR BLUE = Rs. 3,450.00

COOLER MASTER CABINET – CM FORCE 500 =  Rs. 2,800.00

COOLER MASTER PSU -  B.500 ( 500 watt ) = Rs. 3,300.00

DELL 22 INCH MONITOR – S2216H = Rs. 8,650.00

total = Rs. 70,250.00

*All prices are Delhi Tax paid

build sounds good i'll say.... hopefully i'll own it by end of month only thing i might increase is Ram to 16gb not sure if its necessary though...


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 20, 2016)

Except for the PSU everything is good to go. I would suggest to get a Corsair CX500 or CS500 (in order to keep the cost down) or even an Antec.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes, Dont go with Cooler Master PSU.
Go with either Seasonic S12II 520w or Antec VP550P from online

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 20, 2016)

Get Zotac GTX 1060 Amp if you plan to use the GPU for more than 2 years because of extended warranty.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 20, 2016)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> *CASE* Cooler Master Force 500 Case - FOR-500-KKN1
> *CPU* Intel Core i5-4460 Haswell - BX80646I54460
> *Motherboard* MSI H97 PC Mate
> *RAM* G.Skill Aegis 8GB (8GB x1) DDR3 1600Mhz Desktop RAM (F3-1600C11S-8GIS)
> ...



Why would you recommend a 750Ti for a 60k+ budget?


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 20, 2016)

^^ Not to mention again a crappy PSU from Cooler Master. Why cant he recommend better PSUs like Seasonic or Corsair. Heck even FSP is better than Cooler Master B, G, GM series.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 20, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get Zotac GTX 1060 Amp if you plan to use the GPU for more than 2 years because of extended warranty.


my friend in chennai is planning to buy one of the Zotac GPU. so iwant to ask you this, how is their ASS service? do they repair and give, suppose in 15days(?) or they take 2 months? and is it easy to find Zotac service centers??


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 20, 2016)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> *CASE* Cooler Master Force 500 Case - FOR-500-KKN1
> *CPU* Intel Core i5-4460 Haswell - BX80646I54460
> *Motherboard* MSI H97 PC Mate
> *RAM* G.Skill Aegis 8GB (8GB x1) DDR3 1600Mhz Desktop RAM (F3-1600C11S-8GIS)
> ...





SaiyanGoku said:


> Why would you recommend a 750Ti for a 60k+ budget?





ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Not to mention again a crappy PSU from Cooler Master. Why cant he recommend better PSUs like Seasonic or Corsair. Heck even FSP is better than Cooler Master B, G, GM series.



because he needs to maintain a fat margin for his business. 
he probably has old stock bought at a lower rate and selling at near MRP to bag a fat profit. 
that would also explain his same spec recommendations.
No one in his/her right state of logical mind would buy his config from his shop. 

and who the hell includes OS price into the total PC budget?? 

I say lets report this guy for trying to advertise his own business. if he wants to recommend his business, he needs apply to be an Official Rep of his store.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 20, 2016)

^^ +1 to reporting him


----------



## shikhs (Sep 20, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> because he needs to maintain a fat margin for his business.
> he probably has old stock bought at a lower rate and selling at near MRP to bag a fat profit.
> that would also explain his same spec recommendations.
> No one in his/her right state of logical mind would buy his config from his shop.
> ...



Reported.


----------

